# Chimney Cap



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Can someone recommend a quality chimney cap? I have replaced 2 on a property that is beach front, and both have literally blown apart. The lid has actually blown away, leaving the mesh and base.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Brick piers with bluestone cap.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I usually had my local fabricator make them.

On the beach, stainless only.

Look at these guys:

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Chimney-Caps-Dampers?gclid=CN_Hu5rr-K0CFQlnhwodGk-cuQ

http://www.chimneysupply.com/docs/prodCat.php?grpid=1

Google "stainless steel chimney cap" for more.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

do not use a flue mounted cap I always use fullsize caps that are tapped in to concrete cap with lead anchors and usually bond them with adhesive as well! over kill yes bu tI never lost a cap


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> Brick piers with bluestone cap.


That would be beautiful, but not for this job.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

2low4nh said:


> do not use a flue mounted cap I always use fullsize caps that are tapped in to concrete cap with lead anchors and usually bond them with adhesive as well! over kill yes bu tI never lost a cap


Its just the lid flying away. The rest of it stays. The welds broke the first time, I haven't seen it this time, but I am assuming the same.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't get it welded, get it triple folded. 

And CJKarl. is there any rule for the elevated solid cap. I'll be doing an outdoor fireplace this spring and want to use this style of capping but still want decent draw so the owners don't get smoked out. Is there a height above flue vs flue size ratio or is it trial and error. I was thinking 18"-24" would allow adequate draft and still keep water out but wanted a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

2low4nh said:


> do not use a flue mounted cap I always use fullsize caps that are tapped in to concrete cap with lead anchors and usually bond them with adhesive as well! over kill yes bu tI never lost a cap


Weren't you also, thinking about sweeping chimneys?
I wouldn't make it to difficult to get the caps off.
It's much, much easier to brush from the top.

Just sayin',
D.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

the caps we use are bolted on the top. they have 2-4 7/16th bolts on the top. the high end copper ones also have a flange that runs around the flange of the mesh which adds a little more strength.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Don't get it welded, get it triple folded.
> 
> And CJKarl. is there any rule for the elevated solid cap. I'll be doing an outdoor fireplace this spring and want to use this style of capping but still want decent draw so the owners don't get smoked out. Is there a height above flue vs flue size ratio or is it trial and error. I was thinking 18"-24" would allow adequate draft and still keep water out but wanted a 2nd opinion.


I know you directed this to CJ and I wont speak for him but...I always have done 8"-12" above the crown depending on flue size.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> I know you directed this to CJ and I wont speak for him but...I always have done 8"-12" above the crown depending on flue size.


Oh I don't care who answers. 8-12" seems low. If you've had no problems though I'll give it a try. Worst case I'll have to add a few courses. I will say that the idea of stacking up 6-8 courses of brick isn't real appealling


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

dom-mas said:


> Oh I don't care who answers. 8-12" seems low. If you've had no problems though I'll give it a try. Worst case I'll have to add a few courses. I will say that the idea of stacking up 6-8 courses of brick isn't real appealling


More than 4 courses generally is not very pleasing to the eye. I go 3-4,
That's around 7.5" to 11".


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> More than 4 courses generally is not very pleasing to the eye. I go 3-4,
> That's around 7.5" to 11".


2 votes at 8-12" sounds sold to me


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

food for thought...you gotta keep the ***** out too!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Certainly closer to the 18"-24" mark that I was thinking of there Superseal. The scale of those chimney is a lot larger than I had planned though. 

And to the OP, this wasn't meant as a hijack. Sorry about that. Also are you talking about flue caps or chimney caps? To my mind a flue cap covers the flue while a chimney cap covers the masonry and the void between the masonry and the flue


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> Certainly closer to the 18"-24" mark that I was thinking of there Superseal. The scale of those chimney is a lot larger than I had planned though.
> 
> And to the OP, this wasn't meant as a hijack. Sorry about that.


I already received the answers I needed. Thread is free game now.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I already received the answers I needed. Thread is free game now.


Sweet


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I already received the answers I needed. Thread is free game now.


Well we only have one choice.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Well we only have one choice.


Lu..you know were that should go.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

"Thread is free game now"....Excellent...cool pic, non-hijacked, chimney cap thread :laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> food for thought...you gotta keep the ***** out too!


Momma just runs them off with a broom...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey superseal, you should have posted that first chimbleys pic in that thread that the guy wanted to do a square to circle column. Did you build that? Top notch


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You could do a lemance damper.


----------

